# Computer Screen is reading sideways ???



## jwchinault (Jan 31, 2007)

My computer screen is reading sideways... no joke...everything looks fine and is readable if you can turn your head sideways to read it. When you reboot the computer, the startup screens are facing upright and are correct, but when it gets to the desktop it is back sideways again. We have resorted to turning the monitor on it's side, but this is very aggravating. Is there something I can do to remedy this problem, it started about a month ago.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

If your graphics cards supports it, you can hold *Ctrl* and *Alt* then hit an arrow key.


----------



## jwchinault (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks so much for the suggestion, but it didn't work  

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

If you have an Intel Extreme Graphics card, check this.
Right Click on your desktop and choose *Properties*
Click on the *Settings* tab> *Advanced* button> *Intel Extreme Graphics* tab> *Graphics Properties*> *Display Settings*
UNCHECK *Enable Rotation* then* Apply*.


----------



## jwchinault (Jan 31, 2007)

YAY!!!

Thanks so much for the help, neither of the suggestions worked, but it sent me in the correct direction to fix it, I don't know why it worked but it did.

Properties
Settings
Screen Area, lowered the settings, hit Apply
And it flipped itself back over

Does anyone know why it would do that or why lowering the settings worked?

Thanks!


----------



## jwchinault (Jan 31, 2007)

Now the words are slightly fuzzy and the pictures are horrible....

Is my monitor biting the bullet? 

Thanks!


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

You never said what OS you have, but try setting the screen area a little higher like you had it. Maybe like 800x600.


----------



## jwchinault (Jan 31, 2007)

It is Windows ME, I will try that, thanks!


----------

